# Microondas de 50 a 60 Hz



## rolandovalero (Mar 5, 2014)

Me han regalado un microondas que tiene en sus datos de chapa que trabaja a 220 voltios y 50 ciclos ¿puede un microondas de 50 Hz trabajar a 60 Hz?


----------



## Javitron (Mar 5, 2014)

Rolandovalero, yo te diria que no hay problema a corto plazo, a lo mejor a largo plazo pero no creo, alguien que sepa de calculos de alterna te dira mejor, de momento te puedo decir que si quieres leche caliente esta noche que lo uses hasta que alguien te diga si a largo plazo pasa algo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2014)

Hola caro rolandovalero la respuesta es : SI , usteds puede andar con un microondas proyectado a andar en 50 Hz a 60 Hz sin peñas, pero lo contrario NO  porque senon lo transformador de fuerça se calientara en demasia.
!Fuerte abrazo amigo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## manfilter (Mar 16, 2014)

Si, puedes utilizarlo, pero yo te aconsejo que refuerzes la ventilación del transformador para evitar un sobrecalentamiento del mismo. Está claro que lo más aconsejable sería enchufar este a un transformador, pero la medida sería realmente antieconómica. Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2014)

manfilter dijo:


> Si, puedes utilizarlo, pero yo te aconsejo que refuerzes la ventilación del transformador para evitar un sobrecalentamiento del mismo. Está claro que lo más aconsejable sería enchufar este a un transformador, pero la medida sería realmente antieconómica. Un saludo.


Lo sobrecalientamento solamente ocorre quando andamos con un microondas proyectado para andar en 60 Hz conectado en una Red de 50Hz , eso ocorre porque la reactancia inductiva del primario de lo transformador de fuerça diminue con la frequenzia aplicada en el asi generando ese sobrecalientamento.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 4, 2014)

manfilter dijo:


> Si, puedes utilizarlo, pero yo te aconsejo que refuerzes la ventilación del transformador para evitar un sobrecalentamiento del mismo. Está claro que lo más aconsejable sería enchufar este a un transformador, pero la medida sería realmente antieconómica. Un saludo.



--------------------------------------

Los transformadores no transforman Hetzios. En este caso, un transformador no nos valdría tampoco.

No hay problema en conectarlo a 60 Hertzios.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Abr 4, 2014)

Bue parece que aca tienen un pequeño problema de calculo....



En las lineas de 110v de algunos paises trabajan en 60 Hz...


En los paises donde se usan 220v trabajan a 50 Hz...


10 hz de diferencia cada 110 v...



Entonces un defasaje de 10 hz con un filtro en H podria solucionar...


60 hz son mas rapidos y mas cortos que 50 hz


el sobrecalentamiento es solo como dice el amigo "Daniel Lopes"


aunque no se exeptua un nominal calentamiento...


Un horno microondas se calientan en un promedio de 2 minutos el trafo en modo continuo dependiendo la potencia...



Espero no star equivocado


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> --------------------------------------
> 
> Los transformadores no transforman Hetzios. En este caso, un transformador no nos valdría tampoco.
> 
> No hay problema en conectarlo a 60 Hertzios.


Bueno entonses te recomendo estudiar un poco mas sobre " reactancia inductiva " , como el anda y si conporta en función de la frequenzia enpleada.
En realidad sienpre no hay problema conectar a 60 Hz , pero lo contrario SI , caso ese transformador fue originalmente desahollado a andar en 60Hz.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





EXELSIOR dijo:


> Bue parece que aca tienen un pequeño problema de calculo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aca en Brasil lo padrón de frequenzia es 60 Hz , pero hay ciudad que anda en 110 Vac y otras en 220 Vac, pero eso depende de la conpania que cuida de la distribuición de energia local .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Abr 4, 2014)

Como bien dice el amigo "Daniel"


pero tambien tiene razon sobre la reactancia inductiva...


Lo que yo decia del filtro en H es para lograr un desfazaje de 10 hz adelante o atras suficientes para que la reactancia del trafo se recupere a tiempo...


Si me equivoco o estoy errado corrijanme


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2014)

EXELSIOR dijo:


> Como bien dice el amigo "Daniel"
> 
> 
> pero tambien tiene razon sobre la reactancia inductiva...
> ...



Bueno hasta onde yo se , lo filtro puede desplasar la fase en lo  tienpo , pero no puede  canbiar en frequenzia y ademas la senoide de 50 Hz o 60 Hz es pura y no tiene contenido harmonico elevado ,y eso es lo que lo filtro si puede sacar fuera. 
Usteds aclara un filtro en "H" , ? acaso no te refires a un filtro tipo PI Grego ( "C" , "L" y "C") ? 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## EXELSIOR (Abr 4, 2014)

El filtro H es un filtro combinado...

Tambien hay filtros V...



Solo que son menos populares...


Es verdad lo que tu dices sobre el desfasaje y sobre que no se cambia la frecuencia..



Pero logrando un desfasaje de 10 hz lograria que la reactancia del trafo se recupere de nuevo en la frecuencia...



Osea al menos adelantar la fase unos cuantos grados para que el trafo lo tome como una semi senoidal



espero no equivocarme


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 4, 2014)

EXELSIOR dijo:


> El filtro H es un filtro combinado...
> 
> Tambien hay filtros V...
> 
> ...


Bueno no se ao certo , en realidad mi verdadera playa es RF (radiofrequenzia) .
Lo poco que se de hornos de microondas aprendi haciendo mantenimiento en els , se que lo transformador de fuerça trabaja con lo fluxo magnectico saturado asi tenemos una razonavel regulación de la tensión de salida devido a esa saturación magnectica. Por eso el si calienta mismo sin carga alguna quando mucho tienpo ligado, jajajajajajajajajajajaja.
La Magnetrón anda con -4KVoltios DC en relación a la tierra pero pulsante en mea onda de 60 o 50 Hz y genera una RF de aproximadamente 2,45Ghz en frequenzia y mas de 900 Wattios RMS quando la alta tensión atinge los -4 KV de pico .
Actualmente hay fuentes conmutadas substituindo las convencionales que conocemos ( transformador de fuerça mas diodos y capacitores) , pero lo mantenimiento no es mas practico por falta de respuestos ( conponentes)
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

